# Bike Question...



## Bostonian (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay...

My friend who I ski with out in Colorado has finally convinced me to get a bike.  I have looked at a couple of bikes thus far, namely Giant and Trek.  I think I am going to end up going with a composite framed bike too.  Now the only question is... What recommendations do you guys have in purchasing one?  I have been to a couple of shops, and the prices were from 1700-2000+  I have been "fitted" also and now it is a matter of potentially pulling the trigger on one.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

What kind of bike are you looking at (road or MTB)?

Either way try to take the bikes out for a ride around the block so you can get a feel for them.  Get whichever bike fits you best.  I'd opt for the best bike that fits your budget (and fits you well).  Typically that's the most expensive of whatever is in your range, but not always.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm guessing road, given full carbon bikes start around that price range. I'd suggest giving a aluminum frame with carbon fork/seatstay a try as well, you'll get better components at a much lower price. The low-end carbons I've glanced at spec sheets for can have Sora/Tiagra components, by the time you get to 105 (which I'd suggest) you can be around $1K over a comparable aluminum bike. I personally have no problem with riding an aluminum bike for 75 miles, and comfort's the only thing you're really buying from high-end aluminum to low-end carbon. Although I've never riden carbon, so ignorance may be bliss.

And get a decent test ride. There are marked differences in feel between road bikes between brands, so ride as many as you can find.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 16, 2010)

Brian's question is most important. What type of riding? 
I've got 4 types of bikes, Carbon Road, MTB, Road tandem and a recently purchased Cyclocross bike.
Althought most of my miles are riding the carbon road bike, if I had to make a choice and keep just one it would be the cyclocross bike.  With the cyclocross bike I can ride most MTB trails, except for highly technical trails , and it's great for dirt roads and touring with loaded packs. Get a 2nd set of wheels with narrow 23mm tires mounted and it's great on the road too.

If you're going to ride just road a carbon road bike is probably the best. Yesterday on Bonktown.com was a time full carbon Time bike with Ultegra components for $1799, so a good carbon bike can be found for the range you mentioned.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 16, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> Okay...
> 
> My friend who I ski with out in Colorado has finally convinced me to get a bike.  I have looked at a couple of bikes thus far, namely Giant and Trek.  I think I am going to end up going with a composite framed bike too.  Now the only question is... What recommendations do you guys have in purchasing one?  I have been to a couple of shops, and the prices were from 1700-2000+  I have been "fitted" also and now it is a matter of potentially pulling the trigger on one.
> 
> Any thoughts?



There is a company out of Maine called Aegis they are on there last leg.  They build carbon bikes and are clearing them out.  .   Good bikes better prices.  If you know what size bike you want you could pick up a top of the line carbon frame on the cheap.


----------



## marcski (Sep 16, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> Brian's question is most important. What type of riding?
> I've got 4 types of bikes, Carbon Road, MTB, Road tandem and a recently purchased Cyclocross bike.
> Althought most of my miles are riding the carbon road bike, if I had to make a choice and keep just one it would be the cyclocross bike.  With the cyclocross bike I can ride most MTB trails, except for highly technical trails , and it's great for dirt roads and touring with loaded packs. Get a 2nd set of wheels with narrow 23mm tires mounted and it's great on the road too.
> 
> If you're going to ride just road a carbon road bike is probably the best. Yesterday on Bonktown.com was a time full carbon Time bike with Ultegra components for $1799, so a good carbon bike can be found for the range you mentioned.



I agree on full Carbon if you're doing just road. I have one..it is already 5 seasons old and I love it.  105 drivetrain, ultegra front deraileur. I upgraded to ksyrium sl wheels this summer and ultegra brakes.  Only upgrades I ever add.  I have also been on a few different Aluminum/Carbon seat-stay bikes and IMHO, I find the full carbon substantially more comfortable.

But..More importantly...I have been jonesing to try Cyclocross. It looks like such a total rip!!!  There are some fun mountain biking places between 10-20 miles from my house...I figure...a nice mountain bike ride in the middle without switching bikes would be rockin'!  Which bike did you get? I assume it is Aluminum?  How about the fork on those? Aluminum too or Carbon like on an Aluminum Roadie?


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 20, 2010)

marcski said:


> I agree on full Carbon if you're doing just road. I have one..it is already 5 seasons old and I love it.  105 drivetrain, ultegra front deraileur. I upgraded to ksyrium sl wheels this summer and ultegra brakes.  Only upgrades I ever add.  I have also been on a few different Aluminum/Carbon seat-stay bikes and IMHO, I find the full carbon substantially more comfortable.
> 
> But..More importantly...I have been jonesing to try Cyclocross. It looks like such a total rip!!!  There are some fun mountain biking places between 10-20 miles from my house...I figure...a nice mountain bike ride in the middle without switching bikes would be rockin'!  Which bike did you get? I assume it is Aluminum?  How about the fork on those? Aluminum too or Carbon like on an Aluminum Roadie?



My wife and I both bought 2010 leftover Specialized Tricross Sports. They're alumimum frame with carbon fork, triple cranks with Tiagra level components. We'll use them for off road/ dirt roads and for some credit card touring next year. So far we've done several 35-45 mile rides on mixed paved roads, dirt roads and single track. We were able to handle some very rough sections with no problems. So far we're very pleased with these bikes. 

I installed SKS fenders and racks on both bikes so we can also use them for wet road riding adn commuting.


----------

